# Hoorafstand



## Hannes Gockreedt

Hallo allen, 

Hoe zouden jullie vertalen: Ik zit op hoorafstand van jullie (dwz ik zit zo dichtbij dat ik alles horen)?

Dank bij voorbaat


----------



## Peterdg

Vertalen naar welke taal?


----------



## Hannes Gockreedt

oops, ik dacht dat dit automatisch werd weergegeven, gezien ik op het Dutch to English forum zit: Naar het Engels, aub


----------



## Peterdg

Nee, die "Dutch to English" is het woordenboek dat je zou gebruiken; dat is niet gelinked aan het forum waarop je zit. Er bestaat geen "Dutch to English" forum, enkel een "Nederlands (Dutch)" forum.

"Ik zit op hoorafstand" zou ik vertalen als "I'm sitting within hearing distance".


----------



## Hannes Gockreedt

Ok Peter, hartelijk bedankt


----------



## bibibiben

_Within earshot _hoor je ook vaak.


----------



## Hannes Gockreedt

bibibiben said:


> _Within earshot _hoor je ook vaak.


Dank u! Bekt beter dan within hearing distance. Denk dat het beter in m'n context past.


----------



## eno2

Hannes Gockreedt said:


> Ik zit op hoorafstand van jullie



VD
hoorafstand: geen resultaten. 

Het is: gehoorsafstand.



> 1 afstand die niet groter is dan het gehoor reikt



Voor het woordenboek Dutch-English zou de foute titel beter veranderd worden.

Engels:

within earshot is de geijkte uitdrukking inderdaad.


----------

